# Mobil home vent pipe



## BJ64 (Aug 23, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody knew what brand of vent pipe might be used on my double wide.

The maker of the double wide is Cavalier and is a 2005 model.  The fire place has the name plate of Desa.  The vent pipe is 8" stainless steel noninsulated double wall.  The outer pipe is galvanized.   The SS inner pipe is held in the middle with some wire triangle clips that fit around the inner pipe with the corners (of the triangle) holding against the inside of the outer pipe.

I need to get about 6 feet of this stuff and have no idea where to find it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2008)

Is this a gas fireplace? Is 8" the ID or OD of the pipe?


----------



## R&D Guy (Aug 24, 2008)

The only info I can find on Desa gas fireplaces says they are Vent-Free.  Couple things to consider;

-    Find the owners manual online, it will have the type and mfg of the pipe you need.
-    Also check to be sure it is mobile home approved.  Most fireplaces are, but not all.


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 26, 2008)

R&D;Guy said:
			
		

> The only info I can find on Desa gas fireplaces says they are Vent-Free.  Couple things to consider;
> 
> -    Find the owners manual online, it will have the type and mfg of the pipe you need.
> -    Also check to be sure it is mobile home approved.  Most fireplaces are, but not all.



I agree.  It seems that Desa International has changed their line up since my unit was made.  According to the name plate it was made 01-04.

I have the wood burning fireplace and it is model number 036LMW-R.  I intend to climb back on the roof tomorrow to measure the pipe.  I am also going to call the builder tomorrow and see if they can help me.  I gave them an Email over the weekend and so far there has not been any feed back yet, but it is only Monday.

I am not sure if the "0" in the model number is a zero or the letter O but in either case I have had no luck finding the manual at 

http://www.desatech.com/manuals.cgi.

To make matters seem even more hopeless the nearest service center for my zip code (74361) is 150 miles away in Oklahoma City and the place is called "Ron's Lawn Equipment".  This rates right up there with "Odell's Bar-b-q and Taxidermy".


----------



## webbie (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking at the Desa brands, it is most likely an FMI - since those are wood burning.
http://www.fmifireplace.com/


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 26, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Looking at the Desa brands, it is most likely an FMI - since those are wood burning.
> http://www.fmifireplace.com/



It did turn out to be an FMI branded fire box and it is the Bungalow model.  In general it seems that Desa name plated mobile home fireplaces fall under the general model B36L for the 36" versions and B42L  for the 42" versions. 

The manuals can be found here
http://www.fmifireplace.com/prod_detail.cgi?prodnum=11011&which=1#

I did call Ron's Lawn Equipment in Oklahoma City.  According to them, they do not sell the flue pipe.  The service person said it is available at Lowes, Home Depot, but not at our local Locke Supply.  Also according to Ron's the flue pipe for this unit is available under 3 brands.  Metal Fab and Champion being two of them and the service person could not remember the third brand at the time.


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 27, 2008)

The trip to Lowes did not do us much good.  They did not have the vent pipe as was not able to order any.

I did get a phone number to somebody that directed me to Hardware and Tools dot Com.  I think I did find some vent pipe that should work for this project.

When it arrives in a few days I will report if we had any luck or not.

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/invt/8705535


----------



## R&D Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Well good for you, I'm glad you were able to find some pipe.


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 27, 2008)

R&D;Guy said:
			
		

> Well good for you, I'm glad you were able to find some pipe.



Thanks.  I suppose I should explain what I am doing.  

The Desa fireplace was installed by the double wide trailer builder.  I am going to replace the Desa with the Lopi Leyden that is sitting next to my desk at the moment.  The Lopi needs at least 15 foot of pipe to draw correctly.  I intend to push the double wall Desa 8 inch pipe up to the ceiling and fasten it there then run the 6 inch pipe up through it.  This keeps my roof warranty in place and meets code according to the home builder.  The rest of the install has the usual to do with double layer cement board and 3/4 in plywood on the floor and walls and also the double wall pipe from the stove to the ceiling.  The people at the local Locke Supply have me covered there.  

The problem came because there was only 10 foot of the Desa 8 inch double wall pipe used in the fire place install.  This left me with only enough length to install right at 15 foot of 6 inch pipe and since I wanted to build up the floor under the Leyden; that was going to leave me just shy of the 15 feet required.  This new 4 foot section of Desa 8 inch will mount on top of the existing pipe and allow me about 18 feet of length for the 6 inch pipe.


----------



## Metal (Aug 27, 2008)

Take pictures and post them so we can see the progress (I always forget to take the "before" pics).  Good luck.


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I will.  

It seems like the year for installs and perhaps this idea of yours can be some help for the rolling home crowd.


----------



## thechimneysweep (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't think your DESA chimney is going to be on the menu at all, if you want to end up with a code-approved installation.

Lopi wood stoves are only approved for mobile home installations if certain specific brands of chimneys are used:

From the Lopi Leyden manual:

Mobile Home Requirements:

• Chimney connector and chimney must be one of the following types:
AMERI-TEC model DCC connector with AMERI-TEC UL 103 HT chimney
DURAVENT model DVL connector with DURAVENT UL 103 HT chimney
GSW Super Chimney Twenty-One connected directly to appliance
I.C.C. Excel HP connector with I.C.C. UL 103 HT chimney
METALFAB model DW connector with METALFAB UL 103 HT chimney
OLIVER MACLEOD PROVENT model PV connector with OLIVER MACLEOD UL 103 HT chimney
SECURITY model DP connector with SECURITY UL 103 HT chimney
SELKIRK model DSP connector with SELKIRK UL 103 HT chimney
Standard Masonry Chimney with any one of the above listed connectors


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 28, 2008)

thechimneysweep said:
			
		

> I don't think your DESA chimney is going to be on the menu at all, if you want to end up with a code-approved installation.
> 
> Lopi wood stoves are only approved for mobile home installations if certain specific brands of chimneys are used:
> 
> ...



Yup.  I think you found a conflict.  I'll call the builders tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------

